# Do I wait...or End the Trip???



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

Good morning fellow Uberers...I have been asked on a few occasions to wait for a rider while they shop, then return them back to their home. I have always said yes and kept the trip active. Is this the best way to approach this situation, or should I end the trip and ask them to resend a request once they have completed their shopping, etc...??? 

Thanks for any advice you may render...have a Uberrific weekend! 

K-Dub


----------



## thehappytypist (Oct 9, 2014)

I can't say from the driver perspective but from a support point of view, we usually say keeping the trip running is better. That way you're guaranteed to be paid for your time. If you end the trip and wait and the rider flakes out on you (doesn't make sure she requests you, takes another transportation method), it's just wasted time with no compensation.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

Keep the app running and the current trip active all the way to their ending back at the start location, unless you leave before he/she gets back.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

Thank you guys so much for the awesome input. Are you guys DFW drivers?


----------



## Pedruber (Jan 8, 2015)

use the time to stretch your legs, tiddy up the car, get a drink, use the restroom etc; I've done all of these after letting the pax know I was going to be away from the car as well and not one has had a problem with it. only once did i have to wait about 20 minutes for a gal who went to walmart and took a long time - I had time to go in, use the restroom, get a bottle of water and some fruit and come back out to still wait on her but it was a long trip where she was headed to a freinds house and just before we arrived there she asked and I obliged. For me it's not a deal breaker as I just use it to take a break at least and when we're working hard, breaks are a good thing. good luck...


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

yeah live the trip running
however, even though you get paid to wait, in places where its only 10-15cent/min, its barely worth it
you'd rather be driving since the per mile pays more


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

Bart McCoy said:


> yeah live the trip running
> however, even though you get paid to wait, in places where its only 10-15cent/min, its barely worth it
> you'd rather be driving since the per mile pays more


Thats what I noticed last night...it was totally fine though! Couple of cool siblings who were home alone. Shocking that parents would ok their kids getting an Uber ride...not sure I would allow my children to do so...


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Usually the wait and return trips are good ones, contrary to the griping elsewhere, because they typically happen during the day when I would just be heading back home or sitting anyway. So pennies a minute to sit is better than nothing and I get some more paid miles. A big exception is last call at night. Bars close here at 2:00AM, at 1:30 or so it starts getting very busy surge and all. From about 1:30 to 2:20 am I politely decline the "fast food stop" because it will cost me one more great ride at surge rates and the waiting time can't make up for that. After 2:20, they are my last surge fare so why not, we are back to stopping at the drive thru. You will need to figure out what works for you, be polite and firm and use positive messages to guide them in the right direction like "If you are going to be more than 5 minutes, it's cheaper for you to order another one ..." if you don't want to wait so they won't ding you on the ratings.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

Yeah definitely wait for her outside while she shops for 30 minutes, a whopping $4.50 for 30 minutes of your time. Drop them off, tell them I am not your ***** or your personal driver and time is money. Waiting for them will only make you miss out on another 2-3 pings just because you want to be a nice guy. Had you dropped her off, go pick up another run or two, you'd be more profitable then. 

If Uber gave a shit and cared about our time, they'd pay more than $0.15/minute (in your area) to wait for passengers.


----------



## Omair (Jan 28, 2015)

I try to go for only one fare an hour so I don't mind waiting.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

More than five minutes I can fit in a quick jerk and nap, at sixteen cents a minute, take all time you want, that's like gotta be a bunch of money right? Without fail every time I say I'll wait, it immediately jumps to surge at 2x or more, end up kicking myself. The only possible upside is one less srf, which I find is pointless because this rarely happens anywhere but in minimum fare hell, with cheap urbanites or college kids, and means your paying more srf anyway. I don't wait, I don't do fast food, it's a ride. Anyone pushes I mention money talks, one guy bit threw me a ten to wait, otherwise it's on to the next a-hole. Cash talks upfront, I'll tip you when I get back...see ya. Get enough trips where one rating doesn't **** with you, puts you back in control of things.


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

I carry a good book with me most the time. They can shop, eat, shop some more, i'll wait with the meter running.


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Smart thinking, I'm running a business built around it's convenience to let me read a book.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

BlkGeep said:


> More than five minutes I can fit in a quick jerk and nap, at sixteen cents a minute, take all time you want, that's like gotta be a bunch of money right? Without fail every time I say I'll wait, it immediately jumps to surge at 2x or more, end up kicking myself. The only possible upside is one less srf, which I find is pointless because this rarely happens anywhere but in minimum fare hell, with cheap urbanites or college kids, and means your paying more srf anyway. I don't wait, I don't do fast food, it's a ride. Anyone pushes I mention money talks, one guy bit threw me a ten to wait, otherwise it's on to the next a-hole. Cash talks upfront, I'll tip you when I get back...see ya. Get enough trips where one rating doesn't **** with you, puts you back in control of things.


Amen! And if those ****s do give you a low rating or you anticipate it, just email uber right after you end there trip with a brief explanation so that the "1 star" rating you'll most likely receive, won't affect you. But you're right, anytime I am in a 2x surge and someone asks me to wait, I check rider app only to see it now @ 3.5x surge..It's happened one too many times. You'll miss the rush waiting that 30 minutes for them to shop while you get paid pennies for your time. You'd make more money filling out online surveys in 30 minutes than you would waiting around for them...


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

I appreciate all of the positive/informative advice!


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

Your welcome.


----------



## CJ ASLAN (Sep 13, 2014)

KDub said:


> I appreciate all of the positive/informative advice!


Take what everyone says with a grain of salt. You'll learn what works best for you.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Do you play the guarantee game? 

If you play at pro level, waiting is good. No gas or wear and tear expense. When you drop off a pax give em 3 bucks and tell them you will end the ride in 20 min. Keeps you off the radar and doing 5 trips an hour.


----------



## KDub (Feb 3, 2015)

headtheball said:


> Do you play the guarantee game?
> 
> If you play at pro level, waiting is good. No gas or wear and tear expense. When you drop off a pax give em 3 bucks and tell them you will end the ride in 20 min. Keeps you off the radar and doing 5 trips an hour.


U must be the Don Juan of this game chief...my new mentor! hahaha...thanks for the tip


----------



## Rich Brunelle (Jan 15, 2015)

BlkGeep said:


> Smart thinking, I'm running a business built around it's convenience to let me read a book.


Actually, I am prepared in the event I am required to take a break.


----------



## Bart McCoy (Nov 4, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Do you play the guarantee game?
> 
> If you play at pro level, waiting is good. No gas or wear and tear expense. When you drop off a pax give em 3 bucks and tell them you will end the ride in 20 min. Keeps you off the radar and doing 5 trips an hour.


lol @ "pro level"
ahahah but yeah thats what im talking about!!!


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

Use that 20 minutes wisely; relocate to your favorite canyon and cover your car with tin foil.


----------



## UberBlackishX (Jan 11, 2015)

I don't have a problem with this. The tab is still running while they are shopping. I encounter this situation frequently


----------



## BlkGeep (Dec 7, 2014)

headtheball said:


> Use that 20 minutes wisely; relocate to your favorite canyon and cover your car with tin foil.


Just put your phone in a glass jar, trust me this works, like a mason jar with a lid.


----------



## headtheball (Jan 26, 2015)

What about an old microwave? Don't ask why.


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

There is two options for everyone to consider. 
With you not playing the guarantee game, your time is worth more than waiting. In OC/LA, we are getting under minimum wage for sitting around! I give them 5 minutes to shop, eat, whatever they want with my time. Yes, it is your time. First response is from a CSR of Uber so take it from their opinion. They don't care about the driver. You are replaceable (or so they think). If they want more than 5 minutes, I tell them for the time, it is better to order a new Uber to save them money. Hopefully they appreciate the tip (as they won't be giving you one) you gave them and not ding your precious rating. 
Now if you are playing the guarantee game, there is two ways to look at it. I am currently in need of a few more rides per hour by Sunday to get 1 per hour. I have been a great Uber driver soldier and ducked when pings were shooting all around me. I now have to get some catching up to do and what better way to get some hopeful minimum fares to get more rides per hour. At this point on Friday, I cannot be waiting for a rider to go do their errands. Time off the clock means harder chance to get my needed 1 per hour rider. They will need to get another Uber (and maybe it will be me seating in the parking lot waiting for a close by ping and fulfill my 2 in 1 hour quota!). Now second scenario, if I am at where I need to be in the guarantee game, I am letting Ms. Priss shop to her hearts content and time is dependent on the clock hour. If I just started at 10AM and it is 10:15 and I am just dropping her off? I got at least an hour of sitting and relaxing while I collect the lowest possible amount of money and keep big distance pings away from my Sentra. I am using O miles while Ms All That shops at her discount store. If she is my first ride during the 10AM hour and I dropped her off at 10:55? "Honey, you got 15 minutes maximum to get your errands done!"
You were HER PERSONAL DRIVER but don't expect a tip.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Oh and by the way, just when you think you have it all figured out, the guarantee rules are a changing. They actually upped the amounts in Raleigh BUT now the 1 trip per hour average is only over a 3 hour shift. So if I have 2 trips one 3hour shift and 4 trips another 3 hour shift I ain't getting a guarantee for the first shift. Doesn't let you bank calls or make them up later, does it. Back to the drawing boards


----------



## OCBob (Jan 20, 2015)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Oh and by the way, just when you think you have it all figured out, the guarantee rules are a changing. They actually upped the amounts in Raleigh BUT now the 1 trip per hour average is only over a 3 hour shift. So if I have 2 trips one 3hour shift and 4 trips another 3 hour shift I ain't getting a guarantee for the first shift. Doesn't let you bank calls or make them up later, does it. Back to the drawing boards


Sounds like you need to find friends or other drivers to start giving each other min rides.


----------



## driveLA (Aug 15, 2014)

If you can't figure out you are getting jerked around waiting around you shouldn't be driving.

You guys need to stop ****ing your fellow drivers over by making riders think they can waste a drivers time for pennies a minute. 

I had a pax that wanted to get food and he said "we'll be really quick" so I said ok cuz really quick to me means we're just gonna get our food to go. 

So then I see these ****s through the window sitting down in the restaurant and eating their food and I'm like wtf. 

I ended the ride and left these clowns.


----------



## Casandria (Dec 20, 2014)

I take this on a case by case basis and so should you. You'll get better at evaluating it as you drive more. 

I had one guy order an X car for his clients and called and asked me if it was OK for me to take them to go cowboy hat shopping and then take them to their final destination. I told him I couldn't wait like that (it was about to be the busy time) and he said OK. I get there and he says they actually just want to pick up a hat and by that time all their bags and half of them are in the car. I took them and then I drove in circles while I waited. I also 1 starred him for lying to me after I had already made it clear I couldn't wait.

I had an early morning pick up in a bad part of town. Young guy was going to get his grandfather some breakfast at McDonalds. Drive thru line was crazy long there so he had me go to a taco place. I gladly waited for him to get his order.

Had another guy who needed to run to the bank from his bar to make a deposit. Asked me to wait and also let me know he would be tipping me. I had no problem waiting either way because he can't drive due to a brain injury, but the tip was appreciated.

This week, I had 2 high school seniors (one was 18) in town showing their cows at the rodeo. It was a Select fare and they were going to pick up a prom dress they had bought while in town and then wanted to go back downtown. I had been driving a while and I knew it would be $50 one way and $50 back so I hung out while she made sure the alterations were correct and the other one went into the vape shop next door and then a quick stop by subway. I went in with them and just kept the meter running.


Bottom line, it all depends on the pax and the trip. I'm all about helping people, but at the same time, I'm doing this to help my own family and some pax are just abusing the cheap service while others genuinely need help.


----------



## puber (Aug 31, 2014)

KDub said:


> Good morning fellow Uberers...I have been asked on a few occasions to wait for a rider while they shop, then return them back to their home. I have always said yes and kept the trip active. Is this the best way to approach this situation, or should I end the trip and ask them to resend a request once they have completed their shopping, etc...???
> 
> Thanks for any advice you may render...have a Uberrific weekend!
> 
> K-Dub


As a passenger, I want to inform you that it's illegal for you to leave.
And if you dare to charge me

for waiting, uber will charge you back.

Rules of conduct: say yes, smile, load te bags because they aren't gonna load themselves and drive
Thank you!


----------

